# Pics of some of the fish I keep



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thought I would post pics of some of my fish, victorians, tangs, apistos and such.

Apisto









Helianthus









Salmon Hippo point









Ruby Greens









Mbipia mbipi and afra cobue albinos


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

They are all beautiful fish susan. The Apisto is gorgeous.*w3


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks, those are just 4 of my tanks. I also have killies, all types of bristlenose and my big pleco.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

those are really cool


----------

